# Who's Market is all Digital/HD Now?



## DarrellP

Portland, OR finally got it's remaining digital holdout, PAX fired up last week and FOX/UPN fired up HD in the last 2 weeks, so we are all digital now with every channel except PAX giving us HD in Primetime.  

Who else?

Horror Stories?


----------



## openhouse

Chicago IL


----------



## Guest

UPN Chicago finally gave us Enterprise in HD this past week! All other stations were already HD.

Can't figure out why CBS is the only station on VHF.


----------



## openhouse

UPN said:


> Can't figure out why CBS is the only station on VHF.


Ask the FCC


----------



## RaceTrack

KTUL is also on VHF HD


----------



## Link

With Digital signals it doesn't matter if it is VHF or UHF, it doesn't even apply anymore with digital does it?


----------



## RAD

UPN said:


> UPN Chicago finally gave us Enterprise in HD this past week! All other stations were already HD.
> 
> Can't figure out why CBS is the only station on VHF.


When was this??? I watched it on Friday 10/29 and it was in 480i due to the HD hardware move that was going on.


----------



## mwgiii

Birmingham, AL is all HD except for UPN which is digital.


----------



## Michael P

The situation in Cleveland is weird. The Big 4 plus UPN have their digital signals on the air, PAX is in limbo (their DT assignment on ch 59 puts them in the segment of the UHF band that is to be auctioned off once the transition is over - why the FCC is holding WVPX up is anybody's guess since they woud just put their DT back on ch 23 once the transition is over). PBS (WVIZ) starts next spring, WB & Univision is anybody's guess.


----------



## Capmeister

I live between Flint and Lansing Michigan. I can get ABC, CBS, NBC, and FOX all in HD from surrounding areas. WB and UPN come in if conditions are right. I'd need a tower for my antenna to bring them in with some reliability.


----------



## openhouse

RAD said:


> When was this??? I watched it on Friday 10/29 and it was in 480i due to the HD hardware move that was going on.


Engineer from the station said sometime after this coming monday, HD will go live.  
said the HDTV hardware is allready hooked up but still needs to be configured.


----------



## BFG

West Palm Beach has all the digitals. PBS was the last to fire up, which happened at noon on July 4th


----------



## MikeW

Vegas has all digital, all HD except UPN which is a low power analog not even talking about digital.


----------



## BobMurdoch

New York and Philly are all HD top to bottom for the big 5 networks......


----------



## Marvin

Amazingly...Salisbury MD (DMA #149) is all digital with CBS and PBS in HD, ABC and UPN in Digital but not HD. If WMDT would start doing HD I'd be happy (even happier if they could boost the power on their Digital signal just a bit)


----------



## Mike D-CO5

Beaumont (Dma 137 or 138) has all of it's channels in digital except the Fox low powered station Kuil 64. 

Channel 6 Kfdm CBS is all hd during primetime and during "Young and the Restless "soap . 
Channel 12 Kbmt ABC is only 480i in digital /no hd. 
Channel 4 KBTV NBC is 480i in digital /no hd and is the worst in picture quality with lines and bars running down the screen. 

We are a small dma with only a few channels and yet Dish still hasn't added us up on the satellite.


----------



## Mikey

Oklahoma City is all digital, and all broadcast available HD feeds except PAX(62). Some are still not at full power.


----------



## Eagles

DC and Baltimore good to go.


----------



## BlackHitachi

Medford Oregon DMA #141 Abc,Nbc,Fox,Pbs,Cbs All Digital Cbs and Pbs Are HD DD 2.0 all others are also DD 2.0. No UPN or WB's here well you can get a Wb if you have cable.


----------



## CoriBright

MikeW said:


> Vegas has all digital, all HD except UPN which is a low power analog not even talking about digital.


In fact UPN here in Vegas is such low power I can only pick up 'snow' most days! (Just N of McCarran). Rest are beautiful!! I've never been able to see Enterprise but I guess I haven't missed much.


----------



## JAC-AZ

Phoenix,Arizona has been all digital for over a year now.


----------



## bryan92

Savannah, Ga- CBS ( Full Power), NBC, FOX (Low power), PBS, ABC, UPN ( No go)
Augusta, Ga- CBS, NBC, WB ( Full Power), FOX, ABC ( Low Power)


----------



## gor88

Jackson, MS is getting there, but slowly:

ABC, CBS, PBS - Digital and HD
FOX, WB - Digital (but no HD) - they are both subchannels of digital 41
NBC - finally approved by FCC for digital 9 at 7kw and in progress. Conflict with formerly assigned digital 51.

UPN - low power analog only. WRBJ being built in Magee, MS as a Full power analog UPN. Once licensed, they will probably seek a digital channel.


----------



## Marvin

Marvin said:


> Amazingly...Salisbury MD (DMA #149) is all digital with CBS and PBS in HD, ABC and UPN in Digital but not HD. If WMDT would start doing HD I'd be happy (even happier if they could boost the power on their Digital signal just a bit)


Took a while, but WMDT (ABC) finally changed over to an HD channel (47-1 WMDT HD) with an SD subchannel (47-2 WMDT SD) so at least my fears of not getting the Super Bowl in HD have been taken away. Now I realize how little of their programming is HD and the fact that I dont really watch much on ABC to start with.

So now the lineup goes

16-1 WBOCDT (CBS, HD with non removable black bars on all non HD programming)
16-2 WBOCDT2 (UPN, no HD)
28-2 WCPB (PBS, HD but not fulltime and with 3 other SD subchannels that run when HD isn't running)
47-2 WMDT-HD (ABC, HD)

Now, one in the Salisbury DMA could only wish for our own FOX and NBC affiliate..although right now Im perfectly happy with HD-DNS out of NY.


----------



## ibglowin

Albuquerque, NM DMA # 49

All digital for close to 3 years now. All major stations broadcasting in HD with the exception of UPN.

Life is good in OTA!


----------



## Jeff McClellan

Charlotte NC with very strong signals from all stations.


----------



## BornToFish

Columbus Ohio & Toledo Ohio 70%-95% avg. on dish811.


----------



## ChrisPC

Nashville has been all digital for a while now: NBC (VHF), CBS, ABC, FOX, WB, UPN, and TBN (5 channels of SD!). Strangely, the PBS affiliate is the only major one without HD. It's also broadcasting at very low power.


----------

